# Coffee Beans Coffee Machines Ltd



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Morning all

Anyone have any experience of this company? It's based in Bourne, Lincs.

I have made an offer for an item on eBay which they have accepted and it's a fantastic price, far lower than anyone else.

However, the condition of the discount is that I have to pay directly into a bank account, which seems a little... unusual.

The contact details the owner has given me match the ones on their website, which seems legit. He says he'll give me a receipt when payment is received, but won't issue an invoice in advance.

My first instinct is to walk away - unless anyone on here has experience and knows them to be trustworthy?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

have they a website?


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Coffeebeans-coffeemachines.com


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

Just noticed a typo in the thread title, sorry... Not sure how to edit but it's definitely "machines" not "manchines"!!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10716579

Fairly new start ltd company, no accounts filed yet (no need to either).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't looked at their website but my advice for eBay purchases would be to use PayPal always. Certainly no transferring money to bank accounts, not ever.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If they are asking for payment to skirt around paying eBay fees then they are breaking the rules of sale on eBay, something they (eBay) take very seriously and with good reason. And you are left without the protection of eBay as a buyer.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Can you not buy what you need from their website? From the look of it the accept PayPal there so you would be covered if there were issues.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

joey24dirt said:


> Can you not buy what you need from their website? From the look of it the accept PayPal there so you would be covered if there were issues.


I could but that would be a lot more expensive. I think I'll ask again about PayPal at the price we have agreed and walk away if he won't go for it. Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Andy C said:


> I could but that would be a lot more expensive. I think I'll ask again about PayPal at the price we have agreed and walk away if he won't go for it. Thanks everyone for your replies.


Yeah I think that's the best option. The website looks legit but there's always a biggie of doubt when asked for direct transfer. Hopefully they work with you on this


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Andy C said:


> I could but that would be a lot more expensive. I think I'll ask again about PayPal at the price we have agreed and walk away if he won't go for it. Thanks everyone for your replies.


If no PayPal, walk away.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The seller's probably just trying to avoid the paypal fees (as opposed to the ebay fees) making the lower price acceptable to him. You'd lose the protection paypal provides though.

Could cash on collection be an option?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So you pick it up get it home, its not as described , not working, you are potentially screwed without ebay.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

If you pick up your still not covered, even if you pay with PP its in the small print.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> So you pick it up get it home, its not as described , not working, you are potentially screwed without ebay.


If collecting I'd test it out before handing over any money. If not as described I'd just walk away.

Besides, I'm not advocating circumventing ebay or their charges. It's solely the paypal fees I was talking about.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Or look in the for sale area. On this forum anyways what machine is it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> If collecting I'd test it out before handing over any money. If not as described I'd just walk away.
> 
> Besides, I'm not advocating circumventing ebay or their charges. It's solely the paypal fees I was talking about.


Sometimes too good to be true is too good to be true, what machine is it


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

It's a Lelit PL62W. I'm not going to go through with it, thanks all for the advice. Interesting nobody seems to have any first hand experience of the company...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well that then tells a story.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Andy C said:


> It's a Lelit PL62W. I'm not going to go through with it, thanks all for the advice. Interesting nobody seems to have any first hand experience of the company...


Even if you got a machine , the whole thing seems a little dodgy, dodgy doesnt bode well for after sales service etc.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

If it's a legit internet-trading company, but they want to avoid paypal fees, it strikes me as a bit weird.

If you trade via the internet then by nature your customers aren't standing n front of you with money in the form of notes/coins so you're going to have to accept some sort of remote payment. That payment could be Paypal, or it could be a credit card/ debit card / card-based system such as Applepay/Androidpay, so as part of any of those you have fees. OK, Paypal is probably a greater fee than credit or debit cards, but as a business even paying in cash at the bank generally has fees, you just have to set pricing to cover these costs.

I think you were right to walk away, it just feels weird, it may be legit but just adds an unnecessary risk to the transaction.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Jony said:


> If you pick up your still not covered, even if you pay with PP its in the small print.


I didn't know this, but you are completely correct, it's under their exceptions.

It makes the most sensible thing to do when buying via eBay to have it sent via courier with adequate insurance and just be prepared to claim if it gets damaged. I guess cash on collection from sellers with good feedback reduces your risk but with the amount of accounts that get hacked there is still a serious risk of getting ripped off with a damaged/faulty machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

As always caveat emptor with any new retailer. Remember the warranty post I tried to get some discussion on....it's important. What sort of support can they give as they are resellers, are they official Lelit agents, because if not, they won't get any help from Lelit. If you are only saving 50 or 80 quid, then think hard. If you're saving £400 quid then perhaps it's worth it. Also check against Bella Baristas pricing to see what you are saving.

Everything is always good until something goes wrong......

P.S. The little Lelits are a little more complicated than the usual machines, having taken one apart, I know this.


----------



## Andy C (Jun 22, 2010)

So, an update; I said I was unhappy with a bank transfer and he said he'd been thinking the same and agreed to take PayPal (and post the machine). That gives me a guarantee and there is a 2 yr warranty with the machine so I went ahead. It's a fabulous machine and I think I got a great deal. Stephen is very communicative and seems a nice bloke; possibly learning a lot in the early stages of his business but we all know that feeling! He packed it really well and threw in a load of beans which weren't really my bag but were useful for getting used to the machine and my new-to-me grinder! All in all a good experience.


----------

